# Does Pam's Husband post in the MHF Subscribers Bar?



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

I think so, but who do you think it is ??? :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I think she's a bigamist . . . . several times over! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Ooooooooh that was really funny and I am not even gonna hazard a guess at who it could be on here Spykal my love :lol: :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Excellent, I have no clue who she is referring to, but MrsW thinks she might have.....  

Obviously very recent as WE WON THE ASHES BACK!

Brilliant fun, she is very amusing and a very good commentator on or behaviour.........

Dave :?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I don't fit.......but I have a friend who does 8O :lol:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Good mind to press the button on this sexist rant!

Dick


----------

